# anyone live near a Smyths toy shop? sorted



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

Hi does anyone live near  Smyths shop? 
I am after a specific toy for my boy for Christmas, Fireman Sam Friction Venus with lights and sounds and Penny and have found it definitely in stock in  Smyths toy shop in Ballymena Northen Ireland and possibly in stock in a couple of  Smyths toys shops in London (Chadwell Romford and Mitcham). I am looking for someone who would be prepared to buy the toy and post it to me, i will paypal the money to you including postage and something for your time, i am being very trusting here as i believe no one on this site would rip anyone off
I hope someone can help me this is the last one i need for my little one to have the whole set for Christmas. Unless there is someone out there who has one of these who no longer wants it i will be willing to buy but must be in vgc and with Penny.

I really hope someone can help
Kay


----------



## ~ S ~ (Oct 27, 2003)

Shame you didn't post yesterday morning as I spent a couple of hours in a Smyths yesterday afternoon  

Can you not order it online? I thought they did online shopping too  

I'm sure i'll be back at some point but no immediate plans so I really hope someone else can help you  

S x


----------



## brownowl23 (Jan 3, 2006)

I live near Smyths in Greenwich.


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

Hi Brownowl it doesn't give m the opton for Grenwich ointhe site only those i've listed possibly or do have it on stock.
Gutted cos D realy wants one and they wont post as only selected stuff is available for delivery......... gggrrrrr


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

got one now.............. i just paid £21.00 plus p+p for one on ebay, just dont tell my dh...................... remember now


----------



## brownowl23 (Jan 3, 2006)

at least youve got one I could have got one from Chadwell for you next saturday as I will be c=visiting mum and dad. I forgot that Greenwich store would be called Charlton.


----------

